# 1x1 rib knit fabric



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy 1x1 rib knit fabric for sewing shirt cuffs? I need to purchase in bolt sizes of 10 to 20 yards. Just give me suugestions, please, and I can call or email whoever you can help me with.
Thank you, Smitty


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Any fabric store should have rib knit fabric.


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't had much luck in fabric stores. Thank you anyhow.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Yea...the thing is, fabric stores aren't what they used to be. 

There was a time when you could easily find single knits for making t-shirts, fleece for making sweatshirts, and you could find the rib knits by the yard already cut to the proper width for cuffs and necklines. You could also find knit cuffs in the notions department. Those days are gone.

If you can find a store that carries a good deal of knits, you might find it there. Someone who specializes in lingerie fabrics.

There's an on-line fabric store called Denver Fabrics. I've never bought from them but, they seem to have a large inventory.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I think I found what you're looking for. Searched Hancock Fabrics for rib knit.

This page shows the tubular rib knit which is what I think you're looking for.

Hancock Fabrics Online Fabric Store


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you. That is exactly what I was looking for at Hancock Fabrics.


----------

